# MD, DC, VA Sub Wanted



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We have the following properties we're looking for coverage on.

Marumsco Plaza Shopping Center/Jefferson Plaza (13901-14057 Jefferson Davis Hwy/1301-13805 Jefferson Plaza, Woodbridge, VA) - This location is a 321,000 sq ft shopping center that has just undergone a complete facade renovation. Some of the current tenants at this location includes, Todos Supermarket, Big Lots, Rent-A-Center, and La Monarca Furniture.

Suitland Health and Wellness Center (5001 Silver Hill Road, Suitland, MD) - This location is a 49,680 sq ft office building which is currently occupied by the Prince George's County Health Department and Congresswoman Donna Edwards.

Coral Hills Shopping Center (4783-4829 Marlboro Pike, Capitol Heights, MD) - This location is a 86,200 sq ft shopping center. Some of the tenants who currently occupy this shopping center include AutoZone, Bank of America, Shoppers Food Warehouse, and Family Dollar.

Suitland Plaza Shopping Center (4907-4937 Suitland Road, Suitland, MD) - This location is a 24,000 sq ft shopping center. 

Suitland Shopping Center (4805 -4823 Silver Hill Road, Suitland, MD) - This location is a 34,7000 sq ft shopping center.


Looking to get covered by Friday.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

-CLOSED-

These properties are now covered.


----------

